# I've been liking the way things have been looking on this forum lately...



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

It's great that we're rebuilding our forum community. I've seen so much more positivity in the posts that I am really impressed. I knew the mess last week was just temporary and that we are actually a group of civilized, unchildish people. Keep it up, you guys!

Air


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope you weren't going for another thread like the one Post Minimalist had going a while back. lol.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

haha
what happened last week?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice comments, Air ... thank you! 
I can assure you all that Frederik Magle (Site Owner/Administrator) is very pleased with all the increased posting activity and the rapid increase in membership. As he said to me last week, "it brings a great smile to my face!"

A simple answer for emiellucifuge's question: 
This forum has seen a rapid growth in its membership and popularity. With increased numbers any forum will experience "growing pains" for one reason or another. It is not really necessary to digress into what problems may or may not have "happened" last week, last month or last year.

The important thing is that this is one of, if not *the* greatest classical music forums on the internet. We have a plethora of knowlegeable members and lots of very excellent and useful information for the taking within this supurb forum community.

There might be disagreements on some subject matter ... it's human nature ... all we ask is that the comments don't get "personal". Everyone is entitled to their opinion ... but it's just that ... their opinion, nothing more and nothing less.

We are all here because we like to discuss and promote classical music and a few other genré's of musical insterests.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, let's keep the "you're an idiot, I know more than you" posts to a minimum. That gets very annoying.

Anyway, this really is a great forum.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, let's all get "I [heart] T C" shirts..
Seriously though, as a newer member, I'm quite impressed at how discussions are handled and how newbies are welcomed into the loop.. Sure, there are some exceptions and some heads banging together, but it all works for the best! Keep it up, indeed!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I too am impressed with this forum.
With only 3 days ive posted about 40 messages, just shows that the level of discussion here is very high.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish I paid more attention last week to the forum to know what happened.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Despite some of my own recent slip-ups. This forum is heading in the right direction and there seems to be much more order brought back to the forum thanks courtesy of Krummhorn and the other administrators.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

JoeGreen said:


> I hope you weren't going for another thread like the one Post Minimalist had going a while back. lol.


No, just an informal acknowledgment. Things were really looking bad back then.
The truth is, copying his idea would've been quite lame.

Did you guys get the new administrator, Krummhorn?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

airad2 said:


> Did you guys get the new administrator, Krummhorn?


Air,

Frederik Magle has been the site owner/administrator since February, 2006. 
Here's a link to that announcement


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> Yes, let's keep the "you're an idiot, I know more than you" posts to a minimum. That gets very annoying.


Agreed, and it's the stereotype of classical music fans.

I like this place.

From experience, forums run a threat risk along an axis: at the far left is too much chumminess, at the far right is too little "culture" for coherent discussion to easily form.

This place has a nice "the ice is broken" feel to it.


----------

